# 93015 Medicare Denial



## xray_amy2003@yahoo.com (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi everyone!

Our practice is new to cardiology coding.  We are continuing to get Medicare denials for CPT code 93015.  The denial code is N-182 "This claim/service must be billed according to the schedule for this plan."  I appreciate any and all support, advice, or assistance!

Thanks everyone!

Amy


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jun 15, 2018)

xray_amy2003@yahoo.com said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Our practice is new to cardiology coding.  We are continuing to get Medicare denials for CPT code 93015.  The denial code is N-182 "This claim/service must be billed according to the schedule for this plan."  I appreciate any and all support, advice, or assistance!
> 
> ...



Not sure what this is saying seems that the patients plan only covers this so many times. You may just have to call the insurance and ask them.


----------



## xray_amy2003@yahoo.com (Jun 15, 2018)

Thanks Theresa!  Every single Medicare patient is denying with this denial code.  All other insurances are paying.... 

Amy


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jun 19, 2018)

xray_amy2003@yahoo.com said:


> Thanks Theresa!  Every single Medicare patient is denying with this denial code.  All other insurances are paying....
> 
> Amy




Amy is your place of service in the office for 93015?


----------

